# Football Monday 30th at Adhaaf



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

*Football Monday 30th at Adhaaf 7pm on astroturf*

All are welcome,


----------



## acappella6 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Rosco. 

What time? 

Is it grass? 

Thanks


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

acappella6 said:


> Hi Rosco.
> 
> What time?
> 
> ...


yep a time does help 7pm if you can get there for 6:45

its on astroturf its the new type so you can wear moulded boots, but astroturf trainers are best


----------

